# Root password problem.

## r_bin!

When I ssh into the server and try to change the root password on gentoo I get this:

/usr/lib/cracklib_dict.pwd: No such file or directory

PWOpen: No such file or directory

Our old system admin could update the root password anytime, no problem, but he has moved onto bigger n better things. 

I'm thinking it has to do with a cert but this entire process is a learning curve for me.

Any suggestions?

----------

## bluepass

When you use passwd, it checks whether the password you input is common or too easy. Common passwords that can be bruteforced through dictionary attacks are going to be stored in /usr/lib/cracklib_dict.pwd and passwd will use that to check your new password against. You might be able to get over the first problem by just:

```
touch /usr/lib/cracklib_dict.pwd
```

However, I don't know what's with PWOpen...  :Confused: 

EDIT: Try this post for a solution.

----------

## r_bin!

Thanks for the reply bluepass.

Added the file, then tried passwd and still got :

New UNIX password: 

/usr/lib/cracklib_dict.pwi: No such file or directory

PWOpen: No such file or directory

----------

## r_bin!

Oh that's /usr/lib/cracklib_dict.pwi I'm now getting

Was getting /usr/lib/cracklib_dict.pwd:

----------

## ianw1974

I would try moving the /usr/lib/cracklib_dict* files to a backup directory and then re-emerge cracklib to get the proper ones.

----------

## bluepass

Did you try:

```
emerge --oneshot cracklib
```

----------

## rigo

Hi!

I had the same problem and found this forum thread.

 *bluepass wrote:*   

> Did you try:
> 
> ```
> emerge --oneshot cracklib
> ```
> ...

 

This works for me. Thank you!

I'm wondering why this happened (probably because of an upgrade?)... If so, I think that this fix should be noted in an informational message issued by the ebuild. 

bluepass, where did you find this solution?  :Smile: 

----------

## bluepass

If you look at my first post in this topic you will see that in the edit I provided a link. The topic's been covered before. I simply looked it up.  :Cool: 

----------

## r_bin!

Thanks for all the help, tried emerge --oneshot cracklib that fixed the problem!

If anyone else has this same problem just remember after the emerge do not logout until you do passwd else you will find yourself locked out.

----------

## Cyker

Alternatively, you might be able to disable this facility in the ?pam.d? config stuff in /etc/

----------

## Coltie

 *bluepass wrote:*   

> Did you try:
> 
> ```
> emerge --oneshot cracklib
> ```
> ...

 Thank's, worked for me as well.

----------

